# Team Group 512GB SSD - Is this any good?



## suraswami (Jul 5, 2019)

Team Group GX2 2.5" 512GB SATA III Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) T253X2512G0C101 - Newegg.com
					

Buy Team Group GX2 2.5" 512GB SATA III Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) T253X2512G0C101 with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com
				




Is this a good SSD?

For $39 + tax + free shipping I thought of replacing my aging 120GB SSD which has few of my games.  Also want to use this drive for video editing.

Reviews are not that great, though some reviews are dumb.


----------



## TheMadDutchDude (Jul 5, 2019)

If you have an M.2 slot... check out some Sabrent drives. I don’t know much about them, but I’m trying to get them to sample some drives to me for review. 

You can get a 512GB NVMe for $50 at the moment.


----------



## suraswami (Jul 5, 2019)

TheMadDutchDude said:


> If you have an M.2 slot... check out some Sabrent drives. I don’t know much about them, but I’m trying to get them to sample some drives to me for review.
> 
> You can get a 512GB NVMe for $50 at the moment.











						HP 2GB StorageWorks B-series USB Flash Drive - Newegg.com
					

Buy HP EX900 M.2 500GB PCIe 3.0 x4 NVMe 3D TLC NAND Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) 2YY44AA#ABC with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com
				




I don't have M.2 slot, old boards.  If I need to use it, I have to use a add-on card and add some heatsinks etc.  I have to do some more research on it.  But due to time constraints I thought the simple SATA SSD will be good enough for now.

I would like to use couple of the HP M.2 drives in my Server though.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 5, 2019)

I cannot speak for that drive, better of checking who actually made it,  the one i have is 120GB and it's health has been all over the place all so has a lack of smart options too including no temperature reading.

I know i will be thinking twice about picking another up.

and this is only over the last month or so, and does it about ever 4-5 weeks.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 5, 2019)

It's DRAM-less, so don't expect great performance out of it, but it will still be waaay better than a hard drive.


----------



## suraswami (Jul 5, 2019)

OK I will go to Micro Center and pick up their store brand 480GB disk, I believe these are made by AData (I might be wrong).









						Inland Professional 480GB SSD 3D NAND SATA 3.0 6 GBps 2.5 Inch 7mm Internal Solid State Drive - Micro Center
					

Get it now! Get SSD speeds and inject new life into your laptop or desktop PC with a solid state drive from Inland Professional. With a fast, reliable Inland Professional SSD, you will experience quicker boot-up and shutdown, quicker application response and data transfer speeds than with a...




					www.microcenter.com
				




May be I should pick this one?








						Inland Premium 512GB SSD M.2 2280 PCIe NVMe 3.0 x4 3D NAND Internal Solid State Drive, High-Speed Read/Write Speed up to - Micro Center
					

Get it now! Get SSD speeds and inject new life into your laptop or desktop PC with a solid state drive from Inland Professional. With a fast, reliable Inland Premium SSD, you will experience quicker boot-up and shutdown, quicker application response and data transfer speeds than with a typical...




					www.microcenter.com
				




What else I need if I need to use M.2?  I don't have a modern MB that supports it, going to use in older boards that has extra PCI-E slots (4x and 16x).

And can I use 2 of those M.2 in a compatible I/O card and run it as RAID 0 or Stripped?


----------



## shovenose (Jul 5, 2019)

I've had nothing but bad experiences with Team RAM in the past... I would not use their SSDs.


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 6, 2019)

Yeah as above mentioned. For me I just buy a msata card say like 64-120GB with a msata case that has a built-in PCB for the mSata and so far it works like a charm. I'd go with PNY, SANDISK or SAMSUNG. A-Data is another good one


----------



## timta2 (Jul 6, 2019)

shovenose said:


> I've had nothing but bad experiences with Team RAM in the past... I would not use their SSDs.



Keep in mind that Team Group doesn't make the memory in that RAM or this SSD. There are only a few companies that make the actual chips and most of these companies just slap their branding on them.

If you want reliability in either, buy Samsung.


----------



## shovenose (Jul 6, 2019)

timta2 said:


> Keep in mind that Team Group doesn't make the memory in that RAM or this SSD. There are only a few companies that make the actual chips and most of these companies just slap their branding on them.
> 
> If you want reliability in either, buy Samsung.


I know but they still have a say in what quality of components they select in terms of memory chips and storage controller and whatnot, plus the quality of the firmware. I've probably used/put into service at least a thousand SSDs and you can't go wrong with Intel, WD, Crucial, Kingston, or Samsung. I've had problems with Team, Corsair, OCZ, Mushkin, and Patriot SSDs as well as generic ones.


----------

